# TJet2 Ribbon Cable



## pharris (Jul 11, 2008)

Does anyone know wher I can get a Tjet2 ribbon cable same day? I live in Virginia


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

pharris said:


> Does anyone know wher I can get a Tjet2 ribbon cable same day? I live in Virginia


Which ribbon cable are you talking about?

I believe the t-jet2 is a 2200 print engine, if so I happen to have a few dead ones laying around.

Let me know in a pm.

Mark
Belquette Inc


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Mark is right about the engine. Since you said "same day" I would check for a local Epson repair center and let them know you are looking for a ribbon cable to your Epson Stylus 2200. I'm assuming you are referring to the head cable, which is a stock Epson part.

Good Luck in your search!

PS - Be very careful when changing this, if you mess it up it can fry the printhead, ribbon cable and the main board. I assume that USSPIT probably has a video of how to change this, I would check with them before making the change.


----------



## pharris (Jul 11, 2008)

pharris said:


> Does anyone know wher I can get a Tjet2 ribbon cable same day? I live in Virginia


it is the epson 2200. Are you located in virginia. Because I have a productions job that was due this morning. So I need it today if you have one.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

pharris said:


> it is the epson 2200. Are you located in virginia. Because I have a productions job that was due this morning. So I need it today if you have one.



No I'm in Florida, so best I could do would be Saturday delivery but as Don mentioned I would check out your local Epson repair rep, they may have one. 

Don, should also have some of these cables and take his advice on installation, be verrrry careful.

Mark


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

pharris said:


> Does anyone know wher I can get a Tjet2 ribbon cable same day? I live in Virginia




We have all the T-Jet replacement parts in stock, including new print head ribbon cables. We're in New Jersey, but we can get it out for you today for Saturday delivery if you would like. I can also include a dvd which goes over changing the cable.

Harry


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Harry!


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

equipmentzone said:


> We have all the T-Jet replacement parts in stock, including new print head ribbon cables. We're in New Jersey, but we can get it out for you today for Saturday delivery if you would like. I can also include a dvd which goes over changing the cable.
> 
> Harry


That's what I call "SUPER SERVICE".


----------

